# HeatnGlo Tiara II refractory brick: really necessary??



## LAndrim (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 4 yr old HeatNGlo Tiara II. Very happy with its output, but now the top brick refractory liner is split in two  and is falling out. Three questions:
1.  Is this brick decorative or somewhat necessary to throw the heat back into the stove ( rather than going up the piping and out the house)
2.  Anyone have this refractory brick T-2 for sale? Dealer wants $150 for it!  Searched extensively, can't find it online
3.  An engineer from a heating furnace shop told me NOT to purchase ceramic fibre board as a replacement, since there are many health concerns.

Can anyone advise? thanks much!  You guys are always great with your comments!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah, its necessary

got a part number, i'll confirm price for ya


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

According to the HeatNGlo brochure, it's  "Brick T2 Ceramic Refractory Kit".  I have the Tiara II, NOT the IIB.   Thanks much!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

You wont find HNG stuff online much because they do not like their product sold online. If people buy stuff online then they have no dealer to give them support when needed. If you purchase online and then have a warranty issue do not expect your local dealer to honor it, you will have to ship it back to the place you purchased it.

But you wont have any prob with Wood Heat Stoves


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

Yes, I  understand that dealers need to be in the mix, but for small parts or accessories, finding an online source might not be a bad deal.  The healer I bought my stove from wants *$320* for the brick lining!   I know dealers need a profit margin, but that's a bit much!

So if anyone can point me to any source for the Tiara II refractory brick at a reasonable price, I'd be grateful! Thanks much!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just FYI, you have a TiaraII-B. The original Tiara was discontinued in 2003 and replaced with the "B". Some of the current model numbers do not have a "B" tag because they are new colors introduced in 2005.

Anyway, you need part BRICK-T2 and it is the entire brick "Refractory Assembly". It does not appear they sell individual pieces of it. Current list price is $317.50

According to the new HHT warranty which went into effect Sept 2008 that part is covered for 10 years parts, 1 yr labor. "Burners, Logs & Refractory"

I looked up a manual from Nov 2007 and the warranty in there would only have 1 year on that part, but the firebox, heat exchanger, burner and logs have a limited lifetime warranty.

Your original dealer could probably get this covered under warranty for you, if it broke by itself from a defect of course.


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Inferno...I'll circle back to my high priced dealer and see if I can "deal" on the warranty. Thanks much for your input...very helpful!


----------



## LAndrim (Jan 21, 2011)

Jtp1081:

Got my "free" brick refractory from my dealer today! 
I never would have considered this as under warranty without your guidance...you saved me over $300 bucks! 

I'll offer you up a virtual glass of wine and a toast to your great insights! thanks again.

Jamie


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 21, 2011)

Jamison said:
			
		

> Jtp1081:
> 
> Got my "free" brick refractory from my dealer today!
> I never would have considered this as under warranty without your guidance...you saved me over $300 bucks!
> ...



glad to hear it, sorry for missing your reply earlier in the thread....


----------

